# wanna get a blue tree monitor :D



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

hey guys i just saw a very nice blue tree monitor offered for sale and im really attracted to it. i was making a cage for a prasinus and when i see this guy oo i thought i gotta have this guy lol :lol2:

i've asked about prasinus care and here they say smaller cages will make them less stressfull as this can get stressed easily, they suggested a 0,5x1,0x0,5m viv but i get that 20cm longer and i still think thats quite small, but lots of people in my local reptile forum said that is enough.

anyway are they any different than prasinus? i've read that they're the biggest in the prasinus complex but not too big different tho. so i think they really have kind of the same care.
anyone has any experience with them?
their care?
i've read but still wanna know from someone who really keeps them :notworthy:
: victory:: victory: thanks :2thumb:

heres the guy, aw he's stunning!
ME&ME-PETS - Blue Tree Monitor - Varanus macraei
if you wanna know the price, a US$ is about 9.000Rupiah, that makes them 550.000/9.000
about 60US$ that is, considering a WC. its quite a lot of money here, i know in uk they cost way lot more, but still its quite a big money.

thanks guys :2thumb:


----------



## TommyBurt (Dec 14, 2009)

that is a lot of money i was going to get a green tree monitor but it was like £800 in my local


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

they are stunning looking monitors and did you say they were $60 us if so i dont think thats to bad for what your getting and i dont think too many people will have them 

and for $60 id have one lol dam i spent £85 for a beardie last week lol


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

big prices compared to uk £1500+ prices? dam SE Asain get it easy on so many animals.....


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

ermgravy said:


> big prices compared to uk £1500+ prices? dam SE Asain get it easy on so many animals.....


lol your not far wrong there 
i might start packing my bags and checking out flights now lol


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

What was the price of it? Couldnt see the price! I really want a couple of these as they are just gorgeous! In a few years time i am planning a viv build so that i can buy a couple of these (if i can find some).

To the OP if you do get one and decide you dont like it you can always give it to me! :whistling2:


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

Hiya,:welcome: im sorry if i have this confused..but did you say that someone in the shop had sugested to you that you keep this monitor lizard in a 0.5 x 1.0 x 0.5 meter vivarium for this guy??!!!!! if so he couldnt be MORE WRONG if he tried, its way to small!!!....these monitors grow to 3.5 foot long including the tails and males sometimes slightly bigger (females will be smaller of course but not by much) but regardless of sex they need ALOT of space as they are very fast moving and active monitors and they are constantly roaming around...they need the sapce to stop them getting stressed and i would sugest keeping them in something NO smaller than a 5 foot high by 4 foot wide and 3 foot deep vivarium minimum size for a pair bigger if possible and i sugest small groups of MORE than one (2 is ideal of course)...i keep quite a few prasinus myself and soon to be macraei too... and the macraei (blue tree monitor) is very simler in care to prasinus and it has simler social,breeding,feeding habits and simler climate requirements too ....i strongly sugest you read up very well on this animal before getting a wild caught specimin as more than often ,most of the animals that come in are fully loaded with parasites and worms that take many efforts to get rid of and many tips to the vet for checks and then up keep of the worming routien you have and they are normaly very dehydrated which can lead to serious kidney damage and system failure resulting in stress and then death if not cared for correctly, this is the same for prasinus too...sadly ther is no room for error with these monitors..so its either you get it right ist time or prepare for vet bills......so ...bearing in mind they come from somewherein the wild that gest a serious amout of rainfall every day and the humidity is very high and warm tropical temperatures ..to re create something simler in a vivarium as best as posible of course you WILL need a big enclosure, with good ventilation and lighting and of course a good quality misting system a seconds taimer, a uv day light tube 2% a high output mercury vapour lamp (low heat 60watt mega ray externally balisted are good) a halogen or par 38 spot lamp connected on a dimming stat for the basking spot, loads of climbing brances and cork tubes fpr hiding and a large water dish for swimming , lots of dence plantation for security ..and a good knowlage of the animals care itself..use the internet rather than some reptile shops...as occasionaly they will tell you anything to sel there stock..itys sad but true...and thats just the starters..oh yes...and plenty of drainage in the vivarium for the tones of water you will need to shower in to aclimatize this animal and to help with humidity and water droplets so he can drink...these are also look but dont touch animals..they will of course eventualy put up with being handled but they generaly dont enjoy it... re think this idea if your not 100% sure you can provvde this kind of care my friend and if you think the size viv you sugested was good...its not..


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

cacoonkitty said:


> Hiya,:welcome: im sorry if i have this confused..but did you say that someone in the shop had sugested to you that you keep this monitor lizard in a 0.5 x 1.0 x 0.5 meter vivarium for this guy??!!!!! if so he couldnt be MORE WRONG if he tried, its way to small!!!....these monitors grow to 3.5 foot long including the tails and males sometimes slightly bigger (females will be smaller of course but not by much) but regardless of sex they need ALOT of space as they are very fast moving and active monitors and they are constantly roaming around...they need the sapce to stop them getting stressed and i would sugest keeping them in something NO smaller than a 5 foot high by 4 foot wide and 3 foot deep vivarium minimum size for a pair bigger if possible and i sugest small groups of MORE than one (2 is ideal of course)...i keep quite a few prasinus myself and soon to be macraei too... and the macraei (blue tree monitor) is very simler in care to prasinus and it has simler social,breeding,feeding habits and simler climate requirements too ....i strongly sugest you read up very well on this animal before getting a wild caught specimin as more than often ,most of the animals that come in are fully loaded with parasites and worms that take many efforts to get rid of and many tips to the vet for checks and then up keep of the worming routien you have and they are normaly very dehydrated which can lead to serious kidney damage and system failure resulting in stress and then death if not cared for correctly, this is the same for prasinus too...sadly ther is no room for error with these monitors..so its either you get it right ist time or prepare for vet bills......so ...bearing in mind they come from somewherein the wild that gest a serious amout of rainfall every day and the humidity is very high and warm tropical temperatures ..to re create something simler in a vivarium as best as posible of course you WILL need a big enclosure, with good ventilation and lighting and of course a good quality misting system a seconds taimer, a uv day light tube 2% a high output mercury vapour lamp (low heat 60watt mega ray externally balisted are good) a halogen or par 38 spot lamp connected on a dimming stat for the basking spot, loads of climbing brances and cork tubes fpr hiding and a large water dish for swimming , lots of dence plantation for security ..and a good knowlage of the animals care itself..use the internet rather than some reptile shops...as occasionaly they will tell you anything to sel there stock..itys sad but true...and thats just the starters..oh yes...and plenty of drainage in the vivarium for the tones of water you will need to shower in to aclimatize this animal and to help with humidity and water droplets so he can drink...these are also look but dont touch animals..they will of course eventualy put up with being handled but they generaly dont enjoy it... re think this idea if your not 100% sure you can provvde this kind of care my friend and if you think the size viv you sugested was good...its not..


:no1::notworthy::2thumb::no1::notworthy::2thumb:

My plan is to build a 4(W)X4(L)X8(H) for a pair (or trio if i can get them) Do you think this sounds ok? Not gunna happen for a few years but its never too early to start researching! If you get some and start breeding them would you sell them on here as i am serious about getting some of these in the future!


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

hiya, 
Yes that size sound fantastic...definatly more the size they need for a pair , they will be happy with this size viv for sure, i will definatly be selling some babys in the future and yes i will be advertizing on here aswell...captive bred are more expensive i know but you wont have the aclimatization problems you will with the wild caught animals. in the u,k and europe these normaly sell for around £2000 a pair. and the green tree monitors are around £1500 a pair.


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

cacoonkitty said:


> Hiya,:welcome: im sorry if i have this confused..but did you say that someone in the shop had sugested to you that you keep this monitor lizard in a 0.5 x 1.0 x 0.5 meter vivarium for this guy??!!!!! if so he couldnt be MORE WRONG if he tried, its way to small!!!....these monitors grow to 3.5 foot long including the tails and males sometimes slightly bigger (females will be smaller of course but not by much) but regardless of sex they need ALOT of space as they are very fast moving and active monitors and they are constantly roaming around...they need the sapce to stop them getting stressed and i would sugest keeping them in something NO smaller than a 5 foot high by 4 foot wide and 3 foot deep vivarium minimum size for a pair bigger if possible and i sugest small groups of MORE than one (2 is ideal of course)...i keep quite a few prasinus myself and soon to be macraei too... and the macraei (blue tree monitor) is very simler in care to prasinus and it has simler social,breeding,feeding habits and simler climate requirements too ....i strongly sugest you read up very well on this animal before getting a wild caught specimin as more than often ,most of the animals that come in are fully loaded with parasites and worms that take many efforts to get rid of and many tips to the vet for checks and then up keep of the worming routien you have and they are normaly very dehydrated which can lead to serious kidney damage and system failure resulting in stress and then death if not cared for correctly, this is the same for prasinus too...sadly ther is no room for error with these monitors..so its either you get it right ist time or prepare for vet bills......so ...bearing in mind they come from somewherein the wild that gest a serious amout of rainfall every day and the humidity is very high and warm tropical temperatures ..to re create something simler in a vivarium as best as posible of course you WILL need a big enclosure, with good ventilation and lighting and of course a good quality misting system a seconds taimer, a uv day light tube 2% a high output mercury vapour lamp (low heat 60watt mega ray externally balisted are good) a halogen or par 38 spot lamp connected on a dimming stat for the basking spot, loads of climbing brances and cork tubes fpr hiding and a large water dish for swimming , lots of dence plantation for security ..and a good knowlage of the animals care itself..use the internet rather than some reptile shops...as occasionaly they will tell you anything to sel there stock..itys sad but true...and thats just the starters..oh yes...and plenty of drainage in the vivarium for the tones of water you will need to shower in to aclimatize this animal and to help with humidity and water droplets so he can drink...these are also look but dont touch animals..they will of course eventualy put up with being handled but they generaly dont enjoy it... re think this idea if your not 100% sure you can provvde this kind of care my friend and if you think the size viv you sugested was good...its not..


wow thats lots of things. why do everyone here seems to get along well with such low equipment? :lol2:
sorry, most of the things you said arent available here. some lamps you said are perhaps half the price of the macraei itselfs, the cages you're talking about might cost more than 4 times the monitor itselfs and for the lol thats lots of money:notworthy:


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

also, not shops, but local herpers who also keeps lots of monitors. they dont get big cages here, some have to be made by ourselves, as we dont have specialized cage makers like in uk and us.


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Most people here(in the uk) make their own themselves because it works out cheaper then having one built


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

thats hard also, as we dont have megashops that sells every single thing like in uk. lol :lol2:


----------



## puggy69 (Apr 15, 2010)

teiryklav said:


> thats hard also, as we dont have megashops that sells every single thing like in uk. lol :lol2:


 then dont get the lizzard If you cant get the equipment to care for it properly. IMO its incredibly cruel to keep one in that size of viv. And if you do then youre obviously not bothered about the wellfare of the animal. Im guessing you just want to display it sitting in a box without even enought space to turn around!

:censor: :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor:


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

puggy69 said:


> then dont get the lizzard If you cant get the equipment to care for it properly. IMO its incredibly cruel to keep one in that size of viv. And if you do then youre obviously not bothered about the wellfare of the animal. Im guessing you just want to display it sitting in a box without even enought space to turn around!
> 
> :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor:


Must say I agree with the above, if you can't get the equipemtn needed to care for the monitor properly then don't get it. It's extremely cruel. I would certainly hate to seem any animal cooped up in such a some enclosure cause I surely wouldn't like to be in one myself.


----------



## puggy69 (Apr 15, 2010)

Infact come to think of it, what other reps you got and what size are there vivs?


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

they said those things would suffice, and they have lots of them in those size of vivs living happily and healthy. a animal care magazine here also reads that they need those size of vivs, and i trust those people too.

for puggy69 i keep a leopard gecko in 80x40cm viv, a red eyed crocodile skink in 60x30cm viv,
2 female indotestudo forstenii in a 1,2x1,2m viv, you can get smaller viv easily here, but making things bigger just hardly cant be done here, and i dont think thats too small either, that more than half of the monitors are tails, then they will have about only 50cm total bodylength and a 1.2x0.5 isnt that small.

i think i can trust my local herper too here right? or you think you're the rightest guys in the herping world?


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

I saw a few of these in Millenium reptiles in bishop stortford. the guy had 2 adults and had bred them and its babies were in a seperate tank next to them. It might be worth asking him if you live close. Awesome panther chameleon in there too. Also theres a small green tree monitor in japenese koi co. in Henlow, Bedfordshire. he looks wicked!


----------



## Lee Warren (Jul 28, 2010)

If you buy the new copy of practical reptile keeping it will tell you all you need to know about these lizards.


----------



## Lee Warren (Jul 28, 2010)

Ps, Lewis say hi next time your in.


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

Lee Warren said:


> Ps, Lewis say hi next time your in.


 
which one helow or millenium?


----------



## Lee Warren (Jul 28, 2010)

Millennium Mate


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

ah, got me some red eyed tree frogs yet?


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

You cannot keep any tree monitor in a vivarium the size you listed..this is 100% cruel...i keep green tree monitors that are very simler to the blue tree monitors and so do some others who have answerd your question and these lizards need a viv at least the size i mentioned before in my forst post....and at a complete minimum it would need to be 4x4x2 foot and thats the complete minimum!!!!!...you cannot happily keep a reptile the size of a blue tree monitor that growns to 3.5 foot in a viv thats only 3 foot long by 1 foot deep by 1 foot high!!! thats is completely cruel it will not have enough room to walk around !!! . get a pet rock instead...as it seems that all you care about is that they are pretty looking how selfish!!..not how they feel stuck in a tiny viv for there complete life....:bash: what a :censor: is all i can say.


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

well i dont know how most people can keep those things in there, but ok i'll listen. 
so since i've already gotten that 3x1.5x1.5foot viv what should i get?


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

can a blue tongued skink live there??


----------



## kloe2008 (Jan 1, 2010)

Youre unbelievable.
Agree with the above.
Get a rock.


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Absolute minimum for tree monitors would be a 4x4x2' but most would be more comfortable in a 6x6x3'

Certainly if keeping more than one they would use the additional space. And blues are the biggest :devil:

Listen to Katt she knows what she is talking about, I have had a happy and helthy monitor from her :no1:


The size you describe is around 3x2x2' so you're probably better off looking into small geckos than monitors

: victory:


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks night gecko, glad shes ok.. :2thumb:. : victory:


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

yep i figured it out, but how about a varanus similis or a pair of them? they get to 70cm max and thats quite small?
is that quite good? thanks


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

teiryklav said:


> yep i figured it out, but how about a varanus similis or a pair of them? they get to 70cm max and thats quite small?
> is that quite good? thanks


They are arboreal (they live off the ground, so they need a tall vivarium) and are quite active and adventorous. Arboreal dwarf monitors also like to get above your head height to feel secure so the taller the better. 3x1.5x1.5 is far too small for any monitor, even a single acanthurus would need 3x2x2 as a MINIMUM... you dont seem to understand that. Monitors are big animals, even the dwarfs can be bigger than a lot of other lizards, and need a lot of space because of how active they can be...

in a 3 x 1.5 x 1.5 I would look into things like leopard gecko, fat tail gecko & other similarly sized TERRESTRIAL lizards.

Ones that live on the ground and stay under 1ft long.


----------

